# Sputtering/Misfire from right side of engine bay while driving



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Backstory is, my timing belt tentioner went out a couple weeks ago, after only 1 year of use since I replaced it. The motor started knocking kinda hard one day, so i took the covers off the motor and started it, I saw the timing belt with alot of slack in it. Anyway, I ordered a new tentioner and put the motor back together, and everything ran fine. 

A couple days later after driving it, it started making a Sputtering/Misfire noise from right side of engine bay while driving under heavy load. If I drive like a granny with slow acceleration there's no noise. if I hit the gas like getting on the freeway or passing, the sputtering noise from the right side comes, and the car kind of jerks a little bit. 

Now I know what everyone is thinking, timing belt is off one tooth. But I'm certain that both cams were lined up at the TDC notches along with the crank. It ran perfectly for two days with no issues! Could a CCT be causing this? Is that why it only happens under acceleration? I've been working long hours all week, so I plan on tearing into the motor again next week. 

Also, my car has the 2.8L 30v ACK motor. Its a euro spec motor, but its an early 1997 Audi A6 (C4) model, so no OBD2 ports or codes...trust me, a bunch of us looked everywhere in the car for the port.

Any suggestions?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It would have an OBDI port somewhere. Try looking in the rear seat ashtray.

If the CCT were gone, I'm pretty sure it would sound like a tractor all the time, not just under load. Check the MAF or MAP sensor first. Also, if it's misfiring on one side only, it could be a blocked cat.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

there are a couple spots vw/audi hid the obd ports:
1-under LF footwell of dash
2-behind the trim panel under the radio
3-behind the ash tray
4-in the center console arm rest
5-under the shift boot (manual)
6-rear ash tray cover piece. 

I would check the right side cat flex-pipe for cracks


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

thanks for the tips! now that I'm back from vacation I'll get off my lazy ass and get to fixin'!


----------

